# Schutzhund Tests



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What do you do to see if your dog can do Schutzhund? What are some of the things I guess helpers ? Would do to see if the dog is game? Me and my husband talked to a local cop in the next town over. He has the bite suit and a few other things and used to have a dog (GSD) that did bite work. But jus quit. And he couldent get the dog to bite any more. But anyway he said to see if my dog would even bite. was to TIE HER TO A TABLE WITH A VERY SHORT LEAD. AND POKE HER WITH A STICK TILL SHE COMES AFTER YOU! And if she did not come at you she could not do it and get rid of the dog and get another. I wanted to ask him if he was  crazy. I thought it sounded horrible how is that gunna help the dog. She would hate me if I did that. Is this cop nuts or do they reallly do this. If I have to poke Bella with sticks till she comes at me I will do agility insted.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm that seems odd why would you want to irritate your dog to the point it comes after you? Although I use to treat the cop dogs when i was working at one vet hospital and boy are those dogs crazy maybe that is why lol sticks. I am interested to hear the answer to this one myself


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Get an old hand towel and tie a piece of string to it. Let your dog see the towel, then suddenly jerk it away from her. If she chases and tries to catch the towel, that is a good sign. If/when she catches it, play an easy game of tug of war with her (be careful of her teeth if she's young). Then let the towel go limp. Let her run around with it if she wants. When she drops the towel, jerk the towel away from her and start the game over. 

Police dog training and Schutzhund training have different goals in mind. Simplified, Schutzhund is to street K9 work as boxing is to a fight in an alley behind a bar. A Schutzhund dog has rules to follow, and must perform in a certain way to get a good score. A police canine must win the fight, period. Table training used on the wrong dog may produce a fear biter, which of course wouldn't be good.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

She LOVES LOVES LOVES her flirt pole I can get her to drop everything for it. And wouldn't pokeing her make her HATE ME and not trust me in anyway. Bella is FA right now she's 8months. But is doing better as long as I'm close and on lead shell allow a few people interations. Pokeing her till she's insane angry at me would not help her in the least. But make her far worse and dangours. Like Mrs K. And her Boy I think I need the right helper to bring it out of her. I am so :happy: to hear that that's not normal.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No wonder his dog quit. Stay away from that guy!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> What do you do to see if your dog can do Schutzhund?


Simple!!! Go to a club and have them eval the dog..


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

G-burg that's what I wanna do. But I don't want my baby tied to a table and poked eather. I was curious what REAL helpers to for a dog. Not some. Prick with little  syndrome. That abuses the dogs to get them to fight you. That cop is a jerk always has been. We talked to him cuz he's had a GSD and a Mal. And all the equopment and wanted to see what he had to say. Now I wish I had never talked to him. I hate to think if the So called training his poor dogs had/got. The closest club I found to me is tulsa. I'm looking for one closer if I can find it. I really think something like this would be good for Bella IF I find the right way to get her started.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I saw that there are clubs in Sand Springs, Tulsa and OKC. Are there any others?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That person was either an abusive idiot or he was trying to discourage you by telling you a bunch of nonsense. Find a SchH club, go out and watch the training and then ask them to test your dog.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What Lisa said. Find a club, check them out, and ask them to evaluate your dog. Yes, some dogs do table work and the advanced dogs do get stick hits, but never the way the cop was telling you and never for a new dog.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

TY TY TY all the closest I found was Tulsa or OKC. Tulsa is about a hour from here. And OKC is closer too 2 hrs. I looked in AR as well I found one in Fayettville but not sure on the distance. Is 8 months to young? Or should I wait till she's to when I have her hips and elbows OFA'd? Sorry for all the ?'S I'm jus trying to learn all I can I Love Bella so much I don't want to ruin her by liseing to a bunch of idiots. I got real Proffesinals her and a lot more valued info as well. Thank you all again. Ill be calling tusla soon.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Have your pup evaluated the sooner the better.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

8 months old is a perfect age to start. But the first thing is to have her evaluated to see if she is suitable for training. Good luck!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I would never hit or poke my dog with a stick!


----------

